# Pigeon Wars on my Balcony



## Tbas (Jun 12, 2014)

I've been feeding pigeons on my balcony for about 6 months and during this time, Pigeons I was close with made a home, but eventually got kicked out by a bird named Scarface. I named this bird Scarface because not only did he kick the birds out, he fights with all other birds, I'm talking about taking on more than 4 birds at once.

And on the other side of my balcony. A pair of Black pigeons have been hanging out there, and they too are fighting with many pigeons, but that pair actually fights together as a team unlike Scarface.

And then you have other birds that just come by, eat and fight with other birds, there are fights going on all day long on my balcony among 20+ birds, not all at once, but here and there, and Scarface is always the one that stays.

I find this very entertaining and even took some great videos, they don't look like they get hurt besides feathers being pulled out. Some new pigeons come, they don't care, they just eat while other bird is plucking out feathers.

Right now Scarface has a baby due any day, but I doubt it will hatch during this weather in New York, but if it does, I know it will be one strong bird. First egg cracked so there will only be one. This bird was fighting before it had a nest.

I put out food, there seems to be about 3 different flocks that visit, and all these flocks don't like each other.

Are they fighting for food? But I do sometimes see these birds all flying together around buildings. Birds that hatched on my balcony of the summer no longer around due to Scarface.

Of course if any bird is near Scarface's nest, the fight gets violent.

But one thing that confuses me, there is this really nice looking white bird that comes, named it Snow Flake, but no bird messes with it, doesn't fight, or even look at this bird. What's so special about this bird that all these fights going on, but no bird bothers Snow Flake? It's feral just like the others.

Just the other day, I saw a few birds actually picking on Scarface, I knew something was wrong. I tried to feed it separately making sure it ate and drank water, and later in the day it went back to fighting the other birds again. Do pigeons act like this in other places? 

From Eggs, to Babies, to Bullies, to fights, social interactions, roosting, more fights, the courting, love making, bird chases...I can just stare out the window for hours and never get bored. Now if I can find someone I can pay to clean up the poop on my balcony like once a month. 

I just wanted to share this info with you guys. Thanks for reading!


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

All sounds normal to me. A day in the life of a feral pigeon.


----------

